# Finish nailer problems?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a DeWalt D51256 Factory Reconditioned 16-Gauge Finish Nailer It seems to hold my work anymore, I mostly use it for trim work. The last time I use it to install some fasica, and soffit for my dad. The nails started to come out on the soffit and it dont seems to pull the fasica tight enough without having to hand drive it. I am wondering whats the trouble?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

don't use a trim gun to nail up fascia


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

What do you use to nail up fasic? Hand drive nails?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea something with a head,like an 8d with a ringshank


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

stainless steel ring shank to be exact if its the finish fascia or cortex screws with the matching plugs for the material

and the problem with the nailer itself.. its dewalt problem solved.. ive used roughly 15 dewalt nailers and only 1 didnt jamb in the first 30 minutes of use and the guns did get oiled. this includes 16 gauge, 18 gauge, the battery operated models. coil nailers, and framing guns. this is part of the reason no one sells dewalt nailers other than the 16 gauge cordless. locally at least

buy paslode, senco, grex or older style hitachi if you want a gun that works well and is reliable


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe I need to replace my finish nailer.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

or used the right fastener..either one


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> What do you use to nail up fasic? Hand drive nails?


YES:clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

like tom said.. 16 gauge doesnt have holding power to stand up to exterior use.. the only time i use a 16 gauge for outside is for small azek moldings


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

What about a 15 gauge?


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

In this application it would be best using staples over a finish nailer. If you want to use nails with a skinny head. A coil nailer used for siding/fencing would be a option.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've used 15g for 1x6 cedar fascia. Only over a sub-fascia (not nailing end grain of the tails). Dry Cedar is really lightweight too. I think they were 2-1/2" stainless.


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Never had any luck with Dewalt guns. 
We use SS ring shanks for wooden trim and screws for Azek.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

15g stainless for fascia works fine for me.


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

Hands down SS staples


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice to see a good consensus. :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Clark Bilston said:


> Hands down SS staples


16d hot dip galvies here:thumbup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

CJ21 said:


> Maybe I need to replace my finish nailer.


Cj---If you can find a used Senco SFN40 you will own the best nailer ever made for trim work.

Also---nails are not all alike---spend the extra and buy Senco finish nails---the off brand ones are soft and will fish hook and spoil your work.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

fascia usually has a gutter screwed to it,trim nails/staples?not around here you don't:no:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Why do you always post like a 15 y.o. on a crackberry? :blink:


----------

